# Strömungspumpe ....



## Digicat (7. Mai 2019)

Servus

Ist eine TUNZE Turbelle stream 3 - 15.000 L/h - Strömungspumpe




geeignet um im Teich eine Strömung zu erzeugen ?

Weiters ist diese Pumpe für den Außenbereich in der Hauptsaison auch einsetzbar ? Also der Controller ist Spritzwassergeschütz ? 

Hintergrund ist, ich möchte mir Regenbogen-Elritzen in den Teich holen. Scheitert im Moment noch an der Beschaffung, aber wenn sie dann da sind, möchte ich es ihnen kuschelig machen.

Ach ja, außer einem Skimmer ist keine Technik im Teich vorhanden. Rohrskimmer direkt mit 110er Rohr an Oase Optimax 10000 mit einem 110er Bogen als Abgang direkt wieder in den Teich. Bläßt mitten in den Teich.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## teichinteressent (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo, laut Handbuch darf sie nur im Haus verwendet werden. Darum gehe ich davon aus, daß der Controller keinen Schutz gegen Wasser bietet.
Eine Schutzart wird auch nirgends erwähnt.

So sehe ich das als Kabeldesigner.


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2019)

Hmmm .... dann brauchts einen Wetterschutz ... oder eine andere Idee ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## PeBo (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo Helmut,
ich würde einen Luftheber dafür einsetzen.
Spart Strom und es werden keine Tiere geschreddert.
Außerdem hast du keine 230V direkt im Teich. Belüftung als Nebenprodukt!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2019)

Erzeugen die auch waagrecht eine Strömung ? 
Es soll ja für die Regenbogen-Elritzen sein, die gerne gegen die Strömung schwimmen.

LG
Helmut


----------



## PeBo (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo Helmut,
natürlich kann man einen Luftheber auch zum  Strömung erzeugen verwenden.

Ob man den Luftaustritt auch komplett unter Wasser ziehen kann werden dir sicher die Profis der Luftheber Fraktion sagen können wie z.B @Zacky 

Gruß Peter


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Mai 2019)

Komplett getaucht ist der ideale Betriebspunkt für LH.
In meinem LH Tröt kann man mich im Teich mit einem 110cm langen LH in DN 200 sehen.....
Nachbars Enkel kam kaum gegen die Strömung an.
Da kamen ca. 30m3/h raus.

Ist doch nix neues....


----------



## teichinteressent (8. Mai 2019)

Um eine gerichtetere Strömung zu erreichen, kann man am Auslauf eine Konstruktion aus Lamellen nachschalten.


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2019)

Wie könnte ich so ein Trum realisieren ?
Es gibt eine einzige Stelle im Teich, wo es flacher ist und einen schottrigen Untergrund hat. Ideal für die Regenbogen-Elritzen.
Es gibt zwar einen Filterkeller falls mich mal der Koi-Virus packt. Den will ich aber jetzt nicht aktivieren, wenn es auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt. Außerdem wäre es noch weiter weg zu der vorher angedachten Stelle.

Ich denke so toll ein LH ist, aber für diesen Zweck leider techn. wie optisch nicht zu realisieren. Der LH soll ja den Teich nicht die Natürlichkeit nehmen. Stell mir gerade ein 1,1 Meter langes orangenes 200er Rohr im Teich vor wo es wie aus einem Geysir heraussprudelt. Ein Fremdkörper wie er nicht unpassender sein könnte.

Danke das Ihr Euch, Peter, ThorstenC und Teichinteressent, gedanken gemacht habt.

Erfahrungen mit Regenbogen-Elritzen würde ich aber trotzdem gerne lesen

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## teichern (8. Mai 2019)

Hallo Helmut,

ich habe wegen einer sehr ungünstigen L Form auch ein Problem mit der Strömung. Da kann man mit dem Auslauf nichts machen, auch nicht mit unterschiedlichen Pumpen. Da der betroffene Bereich auch noch "V" förmig ist, kann man einen Luftheber nicht wirklich perfekt aufstellen. Ich habe mich jetzt für eine Rohrpumpe (Aquaforte HF 26000/ ca. 140€) entschieden, die kann man nach Bedarf auch waagerecht installieren und mit entsprechenden Bögen, Reduzierungen, etc. in die gewünschte Richtung bringen. In meinem Fall reicht es sie für kurze Zeit mehrmals am Tag anzustellen, was bei 135W zu verkraften ist. Bei  Dauerbetrieb würde ich dann aber auf LH zurückgreifen.

Gruß Hans


----------



## DbSam (8. Mai 2019)

Hallo Helmut,



hhhmmm ...
Wenn man sich die Bedienungsanleitung Deiner Tunze so durchliest ...

TUNZE® Netzteile sind für einen Betrieb im Freien nicht zulässig (1)
Um Wasserschäden zu vermeiden, sollte sich das Netzteil möglichst weit weg von der Aquarien-Anlage befinden.
Betrieb nur mit FI- Schutzschalter, max. 30 mA.
Der Turbelle® Controller am Pumpenkabel ist wasserempfindlich und kann bei Wasserschäden zerstört werden!
Der Betrieb im Freien ist nur mit 10 m Gummikabel zulässig (1).

Na ja, was Du daraus machst ...

Luftheber, da kann man ja auch graue Rohre nehmen ...
KG-Rohre lassen sich auch prima lackieren, siehe das 160er im Bild:
  

Oder wenn man den Tunzen-Preis so anschaut ...
Da könnte man auch eine 'normale' Pumpe am Rand oder irgendwo ablegen (dann einen Schlauch ins flache Ufer legen - kostet wieder Leistung) ...
Muss halt nur eine energieeffiziente Pumpe sein, gegenüber der Tunze gesehen ...



Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Mai 2019)

Luftheber direkt im Teich oder den LH Auslaß im Teich kann den Effekt der Schaumbildung haben....
Wenn ich so sehe, was an Schaum bei mir am Entlüfterabzweig entsorgt wird....

Der neueste Hit und ganz Hip ist ja der tolle Tip im MK Blog wie man über einer am Rand befestigen Platte, wo ein Belüfter drunter ist hervorragend Strömung im Teich erzeugen kann. Guckt mal- irgendwo bei einem Genesisteich.

LH sind nach MK natürlich immer sonst untauglich.......aber der Effekt ist dann wieder hervorragend um in Motorpumpenteichen irgendwo Strömung zu generieren.
Notwendig ist das aber sicher nur dort, wo irgendwie was mit den Rückläufen in den Teich komisch gemacht wurde....egal bei welcher Pumpenvariante.
Konsequenter wäre da natürlich ein Rohr und Bogen oben...


----------



## PeBo (8. Mai 2019)

Digicat schrieb:


> Rohrskimmer direkt mit 110er Rohr an Oase Optimal 10000 mit einem 110er Bogen als Abgang direkt wieder in den Teich. Bläßt mitten in den Teich.



 Hallo Helmut, wenn du den Abgang von deinem Skimmer seitlich in den Teich blasen lässt reicht ja vielleicht die Strömung schon?
 Das würde ich vielleicht als erstes probieren!

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (8. Mai 2019)

Na ja, Strömung irgendwo nützt ja nichts ...


Digicat schrieb:


> Es gibt eine einzige Stelle im Teich, wo es flacher ist und einen schottrigen Untergrund hat. Ideal für die Regenbogen-Elritzen.




Gruß Carsten


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut, wenn du den Abgang von deinem Skimmer seitlich in den Teich blasen lässt reicht ja vielleicht die Strömung schon?
> Das würde ich vielleicht als erstes probieren!
> 
> Gruß Peter


Habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Allerdings gibt es nur Strömung wenn der Skimmer in Betrieb. Der ist auf die Dauer der Entwicklung der Erdkröten-Quappen aber aus. Wenn die Mini-__ Kröten den Teich bis auf den letzten verlassen haben, geht die Skimmer-Pumpe wieder an.
Genau da ist es dann für mich ein NoGo, die Pumpe im laufenden Betrieb zu haben. Deshalb auch 2 Pumpen, die Skimmerpumpe und die Strömungspumpe.



DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, die Garantie kann ich vergessen, aber das ich ein wettergeschützes Teil bauen muß hatte ich gemutmaßt (ohne lesen der BDA).



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Luftheber direkt im Teich oder den LH Auslaß im Teich kann den Effekt der Schaumbildung haben....
> Wenn ich so sehe, was an Schaum bei mir am Entlüfterabzweig entsorgt wird....
> 
> Der neueste Hit und ganz Hip ist ja der tolle Tip im MK Blog wie man über einer am Rand befestigen Platte, wo ein Belüfter drunter ist hervorragend Strömung im Teich erzeugen kann. Guckt mal- irgendwo bei einem Genesisteich.
> ...



Es geht doch um meine Regenbogen-Elritzen ?

Hier der Bereich von Vorderkante Filterkeller.
 

Die Stelle wo ich die Strömung gerne hätte.
 
Rechts außerhalb des Bildes würde ich die Tunze installieren wollen. Dort wäre auch der Ein/Ausstieg in den Teich = Montagemöglichkeit für die Strömungspumpe.
Fotos von heute.

 
Bei diesem Foto (6.5.19) stehe ich am Filterkeller.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Lion (8. Mai 2019)

hallo Helmut,
hast Du bereits diese Tunze - Pumpe oder überlegst Du, ob Du diese Pumpe kaufen möchtest ?
VG. Léon


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Mai 2019)

Setz die Regenbogenelritzen so in den Teich. Strömung ist ganz nett.....kann aber bei mir nicht sehen das meine sich besonders in die Strömung stellen.

Da sind die Goldelritzen schon Intressierter. Die wandern sogar den Bachlauf hoch.


Müsste mal wieder zu Werner, glaube nicht das bei mir noch viele mehr als 2-4 Regenbogenelritzen im Teich sind. https://www.wp-3d.de/ verschickt auch.


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2019)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Helmut,
> hast Du bereits diese Tunze - Pumpe oder überlegst Du, ob Du diese Pumpe kaufen möchtest ?
> VG. Léon


Ich bin noch am überlegen ... habe alle Optionen offen.



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Setz die Regenbogenelritzen so in den Teich. Strömung ist ganz nett.....kann aber bei mir nicht sehen das meine sich besonders in die Strömung stellen.
> 
> Da sind die Goldelritzen schon Intressierter. Die wandern sogar den Bachlauf hoch.
> 
> ...


Das mit der Strömung habe ich von Werner, hier aus dem Forum, Thread müßte ich suchen. Könnte eigentlich nur aus dem "Notropis chrosomus"-Thread sein.
Habe auf die schnelle nur diesen jetzt gefunden: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/notropis-chrosomus-regenbogenelritze.46988/

Nicht das ich von Werner gerne Fische nehmen würde, aber nach Österreich (Wien) versenden will ich den Fischen eigentlich nicht zumuten. Muß doch im Wiener Neustädter-Raum ein Tier/Zoo-Händler aufzutreiben sein. Würde auch Privat aus dem Umkreis welche nehmen.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Mai 2019)

Digicat schrieb:


> Würde auch Privat aus dem Umkreis welche nehmen.


Unser Eisvogel benny337 nicht aus der Ecke ?  Der Züchtet doch auch ab und zu welche.....

benny337, Österreich,St.Georgen 3151

Naja, ca. 1,5 Std durch die Berge , egal fragen kostet nix.
https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Grü...233b5d5b3a97fdcd!2m2!1d15.6100624!2d48.138146


----------



## samorai (8. Mai 2019)

Hallo Helmut!
Ist ne gute Stelle hinter den Seerosen.
Sehr fest würde ich die Pumpe nicht montieren.

Bei mir bin ich sehr flexibel und die Strömungspumpe wird nach einiger Zeit gedreht.
Hinter Aufbauten wie Pflanz-Körbe oder Standskimmer bleibt immer etwas Dreck liegen.

Der LH als Z-Form hatte sich bei mir nicht durchsetzen können.
Viele Fadenalgen an der Luft-Ansaugung haben dieses dann verworfen.

Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Lion (9. Mai 2019)

hallo Helmut,
hast Du schon mal über eine Rohrpumpe nachgedacht ?  da ja kein Höhenunterschied zu überwinden ist.

Ich selber habe eine ganz normale Eco Teichpumpe, richte den Stutzen so aus, wie ich es haben möchte und
kann die Pumpe auch sehr schnell an einem anderen Platz plazieren.
Strömung ist super und wird manuell oder über Zeitschaltuhr eingesetzt.
(Wenn ich den Stutzen nach oben richte, gibt es hier auch einen sehr schönen Springbrunnen-Effekt) 

Und im Notfall kann ich die Pumpe für andere Zwecke einsetzen.
  
VG. Lion


----------



## DbSam (9. Mai 2019)

Lion, dann vergleiche doch einmal den Verbrauch und die Leistung ...  
Das ist im Normalfall also keine Alternative.



Digicat schrieb:


> OK, die Garantie kann ich vergessen, aber das ich ein wettergeschützes Teil bauen muß hatte ich gemutmaßt (ohne lesen der BDA).


Dann baue ein Häuschen, dann ist das Teil per Definition wieder drinnen.  
Elektrische Schutzbereiche ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2019)

Genau, Carsten. Die Decke vom Häuschen habe ich schon. Der Teich Ein/Ausstieg. 
 
Die Strömungspumpe kommt entweder auch unter dem Ein/Ausstieg oder 2 Meter weiter rechts. Je nach dem was von der Strömung ankommt. 

Lion: Hmmm, diese Pumpe schreddert leider alles was sie ansaugt. Die Tunze ist offen. Das Propellerrad liegt offen ... Das Video im Start-Post zeigt es sehr deutlich. Weiters läßt sie sch sehr gut regeln.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## teichinteressent (9. Mai 2019)

> Der Betrieb im Freien ist nur mit 10 m Gummikabel zulässig (1).


Kannst du mir das bitte mal raussuchen!

Wenn man bedenkt, daß die Steckdosen 2m vom Wasser entfernt sein müssen, könnte der Teich ja 8m tief sein.


----------



## PeBo (9. Mai 2019)

Digicat schrieb:


> Die Strömungspumpe kommt entweder auch unter dem Ein/Ausstieg oder 2 Meter weiter rechts. Je nach dem was von der Strömung ankommt.



Hallo Helmut,
wenn ich mir dein Bild von deinem Ein/Ausstieg anschaue, bin ich doch wieder bei meinem ersten Vorschlag mit dem Luftheber. Welche Tiefe hast du dort?
Vielleicht einen DN70 Luftheber (eventuell reicht auch DN50) in grau oder angestrichen in anthrazit  befestigt an der Leiter wäre an der Stelle sicher nicht auffällig und würde pro Watt Leistung doch wesentlich mehr „Wumms“ produzieren.
Außerdem hast du halt gleichzeitig eine Belüftung im Teich und es wird nichts mehr geschreddert (auch ein Propeller schreddert).

Deine Kleintiere können Karussell fahren wenn sie möchten. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## PeBo (9. Mai 2019)

Ich habe hier mal ein eindrucksvolles Video von einem DN50 Luftheber mit nur 35cm Höhe speziell für Regenbogenelritzen:





_View: https://youtu.be/lmQS3Mtqe-M

Wenn du die Einblastiefe vergrößerst hast du noch mehr Fördermenge!_


----------



## DbSam (9. Mai 2019)

Digicat schrieb:


> Die Decke vom Häuschen habe ich schon. Der Teich Ein/Ausstieg.



Na ja, der komische rote Kreis ist schon wieder sehr nah am Wasser ...

Ich würde ein paar Meter weg gehen, wie es das Kabel zulässt und dort ein nicht flutbares Hüttchen - welches den Namen auch verdient - bauen.
Ein separater FI für den separaten Gartenstromkreis existiert hoffentlich ...
Und das Gummikabel ... 

Mach was, schreib's nicht hier. 
Ich will es nicht wissen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (9. Mai 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mal ein eindrucksvolles Video von einem DN50 Luftheber mit nur 35cm Höhe speziell für Regenbogenelritzen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moin PeBo,

sieht interessant aus, mächtig Strömung für DN50! Wie sieht der Luftheber denn genau aus, würde mich zum nachbauen interessieren und welche Leistung hat die Pumpe am LH?

Habe z.Z. eine HF 26000 mit DN50 Reduzierung als Strömungspumpe, die läuft nur kurz am Tag, aber der LH könnte mit der ohnehin laufenden Luftpumpe betrieben werden.

Gruß Hans


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2019)

FI und Gummikabel ist jetzt schon vorhanden, Carsten. Also keine Angst .... Mensch ich als Alter Teichler ...



PeBo schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mal ein eindrucksvolles Video von einem DN50 Luftheber mit nur 35cm Höhe speziell für Regenbogenelritzen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Dein Video und das darauffolgende von mir beeindruckt mich ....

Läßt sich ein LH als "Pumpe" für den Skimmer verwenden ?

 
Ist das praktikabel ?
Eventuell das T-Stück etwas Höher, auf 75cm ?
Nimmt mir das Leistung vom Skimmer umso höher ich gehe ?

Wieviel Luft ist nötig ?
Hört man den Lufterzeuger wenn er "nur" einen Wetterschutz bekommt ?

Danke schon mal ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## PeBo (9. Mai 2019)

Die heutigen Luftpumpen sind normalerweise Membran Pumpen und kein Kompressor.
Deshalb sehr leise.

Zu deinen anderen Fragen kann dir sicher jemand mit mehr Luftheber Erfahrung etwas sagen wie @Zacky oder @Mushi oder @ThorstenC


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Mai 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Mach was, schreib's nicht hier.
> Ich will es nicht wissen.



   Ich mache mir Sorgen, wo wollen wir denn mit so einer Einstellung hinkommen?


----------



## DbSam (9. Mai 2019)

Ähhhmmmm ... Also ...
Er kann doch immer was machen:

mit seinem Hund Gassi gehen
den Keller putzen
Blümchen hin..., ähhh, aufrichten
etc. pp.
Das muss man ja alles hier nicht schreiben.  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## krallowa (10. Mai 2019)

Moin,
lese hier von Anfang an mit, dachte "nix für mich".
Aber wenn ich die 35 cm hohe LH-Konstruktion sehe, doch interessant.
Schade das man im Video nicht den Aufbau sieht.
Kommt unten der Tellerlüfter an einem größeren Rohr angebaut und dann per Sogwirkung das Wasser mit Luft nach oben befördert?
Also unten DN75 und dann auf DN 50????

MfG
Ralf


----------



## PeBo (10. Mai 2019)

Hier wird sehr schön erklärt wie ein Luftheber funktioniert und gebaut wird:






Es gibt die Teile auch fertig zu kaufen, zum Beispiel gibt es jemanden aus unserem Forum  mit Bannerwerbung auf der Startseite (ist das blaue Banner mit der Aufschrift „Mein-Hobby-Koiteich“)

Gruß Peter


----------



## teichern (10. Mai 2019)

krallowa schrieb:


> Kommt unten der Tellerlüfter an einem größeren Rohr angebaut und dann per Sogwirkung das Wasser mit Luft nach oben befördert?



In diesem Beitrag wird das ganze genau erklärt, allerdings ist das in PVC Rohr geklebt:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...ftheber-prinzip-tschechische-druckdose.40868/

Es fehlt natürlich die Umsetzung auf einen kurzen LH, bzw. welche PVC Durchmesser und welche Pumpe man am besten für so einen kurzen LH verwendet. Wenn ich das gemäß Video umsetze, wäre es oben DN50 und unten DN75 oder sogar 90/100.

Vielleicht kann das einer der LH Experten mal beantworten, dann können wir schnell eine Stückliste in PVC erstellen und man kann das leicht nachbauen.


----------



## PeBo (10. Mai 2019)

teichern schrieb:


> dann können wir schnell eine Stückliste in PVC erstellen und man kann das leicht nachbauen.



Naja, wenn ich für die Teile mit Kleber über 30€ hinlegen muss, dann für 2-3 Stunden im Bastelkeller verschwunden bin, um dann zu merken, dass doch noch etwas fehlt oder es nicht so gut funktioniert wie ich gedacht habe, dann hole ich mir lieber das fertige Teil bei Zacky für 49€.
Dafür ist mir meine Zeit doch zu wertvoll!

Gruß Peter


----------



## krallowa (10. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

klappt das denn mit dem Teil für 49€, ist ja 1m hoch.
Muss ich dann einfach nur das Rohr kürzen und fertig, oder was?

MfG
Ralf


----------



## PeBo (10. Mai 2019)

Zacky kann das sicher auch kürzer liefern - wird ja angefertigt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (10. Mai 2019)

Immer noch seit etlichen Jahren in Betrieb und sieht auch immer noch nicht besser aus.
Läuft aber ganz jährig ohne Probleme. Das Rohr hat im übrigen einen schönen Biofilm inzwischen und tarnt sich damit ganz gut.
Und wenn Zacky Lust und Laune hat ließe sich ein LH vor aulieferung Testen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/imag0454-jpg.124238/


----------



## Zacky (11. Mai 2019)

Hallo.

Danke für den Zuspruch und es freut mich natürlich, wenn man an mich denkt, wenn es um das Thema geht. 

Die Eintauchtiefe hat natürlich schon etwas Auswirkung auf das Ergebnis eines Lufthebers, denn je tiefer - jedoch nicht zu tief - man die Luft einbläst und das Steigrohr als "Reaktionsstrecke" fungiert, desto stabiler kann sich der "Flow" im Rohr aufbauen. Wichtig ist natürlich in erster Linie, dass Luftvolumen und Steigrohrquerschnitt zusammenpassen und somit auch auf das eigentliche Ziel des Gesamtvolumens geachtet wird.

Auch mit kurzen Lufthebern kann man natürlich Wasser bewegen und hier würde ich je nach Tiefe zwischen den beiden herkömmlichen Bauweisen - 1. tschechische Druckdose (Rohrwand) - 2. Bodendruckdose mit gelochter Membranplatte, auswählen. Die Bauweise mit Trichter und Membranteller bietet sich m.M.n. ab DN 125 an, zu mal Trichter und Teller im unteren Durchmesser deutlich größer sind.

Ich habe mal ein Foto von einem 50 cm Luftheber (Sonderanfertigung) in DN 90 angehangen und im Anschluss dazu ein Video verlinkt, wo ich den Luftheber bei mir zuvor getestet habe. Ich habe auch kleinere Querschnitte mit kurzer Bauweise getestet, jedoch nicht zu allen ein Video gemacht. @Michael H hat zwei Luftheber DN 50 mit kurzer Bauweise bei sich im Betrieb, dazu auch schon mal ein Video gemacht und das sah auch alles sehr gut aus. Vielleicht existiert dieses Video noch und er kann es hier mal verlinken.

 

Link zum Video auf Youtube


----------



## Zacky (11. Mai 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> wenn ich mir dein Bild von deinem Ein/Ausstieg anschaue, bin ich doch wieder bei meinem ersten Vorschlag mit dem Luftheber. Welche Tiefe hast du dort?
> Vielleicht einen DN70 Luftheber (eventuell reicht auch DN50) in grau oder angestrichen in anthrazit befestigt an der Leiter wäre an der Stelle sicher nicht auffällig und würde pro Watt Leistung doch wesentlich mehr „Wumms“ produzieren.



Hallo Helmut. Für solche Befestigungsprobleme hatte ich auf Anfragen eine Halterung entworfen und mir das Ganze mal herstellen lassen. Habe das natürlich auch ausprobiert und bin schon sehr zufrieden damit. Hier mal ein Bilder dazu, was zu deinen Möglichkeiten entsprechend, evtl. eine Lösungsalternative wäre.


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2019)

Servus

Danke für deine Tipps.







[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kann das funktionieren ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Geisy (11. Mai 2019)

Hallo Helmut

Hab ich hier schon so gebaut.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/449741/


----------



## Zacky (11. Mai 2019)

Hallo Helmut. 
Ich denke, grundsätzlich ja. Nur musst Du halt die Befestigung beachten. Wie bei Rene @troll20 zu sehen, hat seinen Luftheber mit Steinen am Grund fixiert bzw. beschwert.

Was ich jetzt an deiner Skizze noch nicht verstehe, ist, wie Du das mit dem Deckel meinst und das dort nur Luft durchkommen soll. Es braucht einen passenden Ausströmer innerhalb des Steigrohres.


----------



## Geisy (11. Mai 2019)

Hallo Helmut

Ich ziehe so einen Übergang unten rechts über das Rohr als Luftauströmer. Gibt es für 100 und 160er Rohr.
Dann einfach zwei Reihen 1mm Löcher ins innerer Rohr gebohrt und der LH ist fertig.





P.S. Den Übergang warm machen, dann geht er drüber!


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2019)

Danke Norbert
Was mich stört ist das Geblubbere. Wennst den Tag über am Teich sitzt kann das schon nerven, denke ich. Insofern würde ich das gerne immer wieder nur kurz laufen lassen, wenn halt die Teichoberfläche verschmutzt ist. Allerdings fehlt dann wieder die Strömung.

Rico: Der Deckel soll verhindern das Wasser angesaugt wird. Also Wasser nur vom Skimmer her kommen kann. Eine Tschechendose hatte ich im Gedanken im Steigrohr vorgesehen, aber in der Skizze nicht berücksichtigt.
Dachte am Anfang den Luftschlauch einfach unten durch den Deckel, dann wird es schon funktionieren. Eine Platte mit kleinen Löchern würde auch funktionieren, dachte ich.

Hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt. 

Also mein Plan sieht so aus: stationären Rohr-Skimmer an LH, der je nach verschmutzter Teichoberfläche, sporadisch läuft. Da würde mich das Geblubber kurzzeitig nicht stören.
Als Strömungspumpe würde ich die Tunze bevorzugen, da ich die Strömung für Regenbogen-Elritzen optimal einstellen kann. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2019)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut
> 
> Ich ziehe so einen Übergang unten rechts über das Rohr als Luftauströmer. Gibt es für 100 und 160er Rohr.
> Dann einfach zwei Reihen 1mm Löcher ins innerer Rohr gebohrt und der LH ist fertig.
> ...



Genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Zwischen den beiden senkrechten Rohre ist halt dann mein Teich Ein/Ausstieg. An diesen sind die Rohre dann befestigt.
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Geisy (11. Mai 2019)

Gegen das Brummen von der Membranpumpe hilft eingraben in einer Plastiktonne und schweren Deckel/Platte oben drauf.
Kleine Zuluftlöcher nicht vergessen.
Gegen das Blubbern hilft am Luftauslaß eine Ufermatte rein stecken oder eine gelochte Platte mit ein wenig 8-16mm Kies drauf.


----------



## PeBo (11. Mai 2019)

Helmut will ja hauptsächlich Strömung erzeugen für seine noch nicht vorhandenen Regenbogenelritzen.
Mich (und sicherlich auch Helmut) würde interessieren, wenn ich den Austrittsbogen eines Lufthebers ca. 5cm oder noch tiefer unter die Wasseroberfläche bringe, hört man dann immer noch dieses Blubbern und würde der trotzdem noch genug Strömung erzeugen?

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (11. Mai 2019)

Wenn der Auslauf knapp über Wasser mit der Oberkante steht ist es normalerweise am leisesten und man hat die optimalste Strömung. 
Mit dem 70iger schaffe ich locker eine Kreiströmung zu erzeugen. Ist zwar nicht die Strömung einer Strömungspumpe aber man darf auch nicht vergessen das die Skimmerwirkung viel Kraft kostet.


----------

